# training emaciated neglected undersocialized dog



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Hi. It's been a long time, but I'm back and need advice. I recently adopted a Saint Bernard/hound (probably but not sure about the hound part) from a county animal control facility. The county in question is not putting any resources into caring for dogs-just picking them up. If they are not reclaimed in several days, a rescue can take them or they are euthanized. It was do or die for this guy, so I drove a couple hours to get him. He had been abandoned-left tied up when someone moved. He got loose and headed to neighboring property and began killing chickens to survive when they called the dog warden on him. This question could probably go in health forum also, but it's really more about training him. He's 57 pounds and at least 20 pounds underweight. His ribs are all showing, his pelvis is very prominent, and his waist is tiny. His head is the only big thing about him right now. He's never been paid much attention so he's very bad for jumping, and has no idea how to walk on a leash. I am probably going to have to wait until he fills out to begin much training. "leave it" will be impossible for him until he is a little more secure about his food situation. I am following the vet's advice-feeding 1 cup of sensitive stomach food+1/2 can four times a day. He's only been with me a couple days and he bolts that down like there's no tomorrow. He also bolts through doors with alarming speed. I expected him to be kind of lethargic due to his starvation, but he's fairly feisty. At 57 pounds he could still probably drag me over the hill if I wasn't careful. He's also not neutered yet. That will be taken care of as soon as he's healthy enough. The vet guestimates his age at between 2 and 3 due to the condition of his teeth. He has been introduced to two of my other dogs for limited amounts of time and that has gone ok but he hasn't met my bossy terrier, Sheba, yet. I guess I'd like to ask those with experience here, how do I go about even beginning to do basic training? My main focus right now is getting his health straight, but he needs to be taught some manners too. He has none. He hasn't shown any real aggression towards the two dogs he's met except one instance where they headed for his empty food bowl. I realize food aggression is going to be an issue among them, so I plan to always remove food and bowls in his presence. I'm pretty sure he's not house broken either. I've been whisking him from the garage to the back yard for potty breaks. What's my starting point with this guy? He's got the potential to be a really great boy.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing formal for now, you need to build trust and health first. Keep things low key and quiet, let him come to you, reward for responding to his name and choosing to interact with you. Do this for the next month. 

For the leash pulling, try "be a tree" or "penalty yards". Search the forum, we've discussed them a lot.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Thanks. He does at least seem to know sit. I don't know if he's been taught it previously or it's just instinctual for him to sit with the hand signal. He's very friendly considering the situation he came from. When I picked him up, he had never seen me or my daughter before, but took right to us. He rode the two hours back pretty well and loves the rest of the family. He loves petting and attention. I have been trying to take him out frequently, with meals and rest periods in between. I figure he cant afford to expend too many calories. I can find no fat on him and he's lost a lot of muscle. That's why his strength surprises me. I'll post some pictures of him when I get them on my computer.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Every dog and handler is different, but I start training right away. My training is short and playful and I don't use corrections, but I would start a new dog right off the bat, even if the dog was in poor condition. If the dog seemed stressed about the training, I would back off, but if the dog seemed fine, I'd start right away.

No sense starting with one set of rules and then switching to another. I just gently communicate what I want right from the start.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Here he is-In the shelter, at the vets, and on the car ride home.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

You're definitely right, health needs to come first...I agree with Amaryllis too, keep it quiet, gain trust, encourage interaction (but don't push it). If you do any "training" try going with basic NILIF....not militant, and IMO, affection at this point should be completely free so long as it is reasonably polite, but basically aim for shaping some manners. Penalty yards/Be a tree is worth trying.....though if he is strong, that could be really tough, if he is strong, use treats liberally for walks. Practice some silky lead inside first if you can, and then in your yard. Try to keep socialization simple, don't push, and try to keep politeness happening, though occasionally that'll go out the window a bit....try to balance the manners training with the ability of him to have experiences. Don't push exercise too hard either..if he is emaciated his muscles probably aren't well conditioned, so take it easy on him (even though he may have strength and energy, you don't want him to overdo it!). Don't push the introductions with the other dogs either.....take a lot of time over that


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

well, I captioned it backwards, but there he is. His head looks normal, but the rest is pretty bony.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

He's very strong. I have to keep a very firm hold on the leash. I haven't used a head halter before, but that may be an option. He had a rusty choker on in the pound kennel. I guess that's what he escaped in. From his behavior, I'd say he was neglected and ignored more than physically traumatized. Although starving is physical abuse. Don't know how to say exactly what I mean. He doesn't seem like he was beaten or anything. He's not fearful-just starved for food and love.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would incorporate some training now. Like he is a door bolter but food is more his attention getter. He knows how to sit. door sit treat, open door while giving treat. Door bolters can get into trouble and humans can act like bowling pins with a big door bolter like him. If you do not want him on the furniture, train him now and not later. If there are things you do not want him doing something, jumping up on ,now is the time for training and not when he is bigger and more comfortable in his surroundings. I always find it better to set the rules first and not later try to change his behavior. This is all considered training. Even learning to walk on a leash can be taught inside with food. 

I think he will look very nice once he gets back to his ideal weight.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Gorgeous boy, great save! Sounds like he's an adolescent alright! Maybe you can get him a no pull harness that he'll grow into, for potty training at first? Especially since he had a choker on when he was brought in. If you can use treats for helping him to learn basic manners it could actually help build your bond. You could probably just telephone your vet and ask for recommendations for types of treats, there must be something you can give him. Then you could encourage appropriate behavior with treats from the get-go. Potty training, sit instead of jump, wait for an OK at the door, etc. Hand zen maybe, if you have to count your fingers after you hand him a treat  Then your actual training in a month or two when he's healthy again like you said. And by then he'll be more comfy with everybody/everything, and MAYBE have some impulse control! Sounds like he'll be a fun handful, won't it be fun to watch him grow and blossom? Hope you post updates, hint hint


----------



## ToothAndClaw (Feb 22, 2014)

Way to go on rescuing such a pretty boy! He's gonna be stunning once he gets his health back.

Everyone has given great advice so far. Anyone feel free to correct me but I'd say try to hand feed him his meals ... at least some of them. It helps develop trust, slows down the gulping down of the food, and in general shows him that you = awesome.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Well, this little firecracker, Sheba, met the new dog face to face this evening. She was very polite with him, but now she's misdirecting onto the other two. I think she's more polite to the new guy because he isn't neutered, but I'm not sure. I had a lot of trouble with Sheba in the beginning integrating into the house. She started hellacious fights with my other terrier mix Coco. She gets into Willie's face too, but he's such a large laid back dog, he pays little attention. Now she's bossing Coco and trying to boss Willie. Sheba has real personality, but sometimes she's a real pain in the behind.
Sheba and Coco; Willie; Sheba


----------

